# Écran de veille vidéo



## iBookGuy (23 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'aimerais mettre une vidéo (mp4) en économiseur d'écran.
J'ai vu pas mal de topic dans différents sites, mais la plus part datent...
Et les logiciels ne semblent pas fonctionner...

Si vous pouviez m'aider


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2010)

Déjà, j'aide en déplaçant dans le bon forum.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

My Living Desktop : *http://www.mylivingdesktop.com/*

ou

Mach Desktop : *http://www.machsoftwaredesign.com/desktop.html*


----------



## davidsto (6 Juin 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> My Living Desktop : *http://www.mylivingdesktop.com/*
> 
> ...



En fait, c'est pour le bureau pas pour l'écran de veille...

C'est dingue ce truc quand même, je ne connaissais pas ! 

Par contre ça doit tirer sur la batterie car c'est une application QuickTime qui est ouverte en permanence !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2010)

Effectivement, je me suis trompé, bien que la question ait été très clairement formulée. c'est amusant, parce que je viens de m'apercevoir que la même question a été posée à peu près au même moment sur MacRumors, et que la personne qui a répondu a commis exactement la même confusion que moi...

Il existe bien Save Hollywood (http://s.sudre.free.fr/Software/SaveHollywood.html), qui permet effectivement d'utiliser des vidéos en économiseur d'écran, mais il ne fonctionne pas sous Snow Leopard.

Quant à iScreensaver (http://iscreensaver.com/), s'il est très puissant, il est aussi très cher.


----------

